
LinkedIn sues to stop bots that are stealing its user profiles - navi4all
http://gigaom.com/2014/01/07/linkedin-sues-to-stop-bots-that-are-stealing-its-user-profiles/
======
shalalala
LinkedIN scrapes your personal data, then spams them. Then, they have the gall
to sue companies that do this to them. I say, "Grab your ankles, LinkedIN."

